# North West -- Finch golf tour



## Birchy (Dec 10, 2015)

Anybody had a look at this?

Looks pretty decent, hcap qualifying comps etc. 


http://www.finchgolftour.com/#./home

http://www.golfempire.co.uk/tours/finch-golf-tour.htm


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 10, 2015)

I was looking at this the other day, good venues at very good prices.

I shall come over for a couple of these.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks worth driving up for some of them courses at those prices


----------



## Jates12 (Dec 11, 2015)

Is this *THE* Peter Finch? or another 1? this does look decent to be fair, could get a few of the NW lads to a few of them?


----------



## Junior (Dec 11, 2015)

Looks good......not sure it's worth taking holidays so early in the year tho?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 11, 2015)

Very interesting and its open to both men and women, I would definitely fancy some of these.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 12, 2015)

Iirc fish played in a couple of these last year?


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2015)

Jates12 said:



			Is this *THE* Peter Finch? or another 1? this does look decent to be fair, could get a few of the NW lads to a few of them?
		
Click to expand...

No, a different 1.



pbrown7582 said:



			Iirc fish played in a couple of these last year?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did, early in the year before I got injured, very well run events, all good courses, no silly winning scores, being qualifiers keeps the bandits away, in-fact I played with a winner at Formby Ladies which was a great course within the main Formby course, fully recommended. Longest drives and nearest the pins are also included in all comps as an optional extra.


----------

